# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Cao thủ đâu, nhận diện giúp em con sờ pín với

## Tuanlm

https://www.facebook.com/dongsolar/v...3296152054667/
Khá ấn tượng mà chủ máy kín tiếng quá

----------


## katerman

phải con trong thớt này không bác:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...-may-moi-built

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Đúng rồi bác

----------


## Ga con

Hỏi a Mechanic đấy, cả cụm luôn.

Thanks.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

hỏi tui nè , trùm nhất hạng luôn ..... bao nhiêu con tui nắm lai lịch hết.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> hỏi tui nè , trùm nhất hạng luôn ..... bao nhiêu con tui nắm lai lịch hết.


Heh heh. Em nó kích thước, công lực ra sao vậy Maria? Giá để rước ẻm về là cỡ bi nhiu?

----------


## solero

1,2KW-30.000rpm kẹp dao đến D6 hãng Precise thì phải.

----------


## Huudong

> https://www.facebook.com/dongsolar/v...3296152054667/
> Khá ấn tượng mà chủ máy kín tiếng quá


Thấy có lỗi quá, các cụ đào máy em lên đây mà em ko biết luôn, con sì pín em dùng là Precise- Germany- 1.2kw- 60,000 rpm, colet kẹp max 6mm. em này thì nếu chạy ở 30,000 rpm dao 4mm- 2 me có thể ăn ngọt ngào với độ sâu 2mm và F: 3000, dao 6 có thể đẩy 1.5mm- f3000. Nói chung em nó nhỏ nhưng võ công nó rất cao, từ khi dùng chưa bao giwof cảm thấy thất vọng về em nó ạ.

----------


## Huudong

> phải con trong thớt này không bác:
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...-may-moi-built


Con Trong thớt là con bé hơn con trong video bác Tuanlm đính kèm ạ.

----------

